# My New Birddog!!!



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Now this is a real birddog!!!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

can she handle big honkers?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great pic!

Might have a hard time finding a small enough e-collar! :beer:


----------

